

Connect - Rack for NodeJS - tjholowaychuk
http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/664516126/connect-middleware-for-nodejs

======
tlrobinson
JSGI (the interface spec) and Jack (the port of Rack) already do this for
multiple JavaScript platforms, including Node (via Kris Zyp's
<http://github.com/kriszyp/jsgi-node>): <http://jackjs.org/>

